# Your BB plan?



## theterminator (Mar 30, 2013)

Fill the below form to share your plan.

Monthly Rental: 
Space:
ISP:

Mine:

Monthly Rental: Rs. 749 + Tax (Rs. 820 approx.)
Space: First 10GB @ 2Mbps then Unlimited @750 Kbps (No Fair Usage Policy).
ISP: Tikona Digital Networks.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 30, 2013)

Monthly Rental: 600(200 free calls-airtel to airtel)
Space:25 gb FUP
ISP: Airtel
Speed: 1 mbps


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 30, 2013)

Monthly Rental: Rs. 2699+tax
Speed: 8Mbit/s, 512Kbit/s during FUP
Space: 175GB unFair Usage Policy
ISP: Airtel


----------



## theterminator (Mar 30, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Monthly Rental: Rs. 2699+tax
> Speed: 8Mbit/s, 512Kbit/s during FUP
> Space: 175GB unFair Usage Policy
> ISP: Airtel




Do you run a business?


----------



## Flash (Mar 30, 2013)

There's already a thread like these, where users post 
1. BB Plan name and
2. Screenshot of Speedtest, which sums up upload/download speed.


----------



## theterminator (Mar 30, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> There's already a thread like these, where users post
> 1. BB Plan name and
> 2. Screenshot of Speedtest, which sums up upload/download speed.



Oh, really? My bad then. Do you have the link?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 30, 2013)

Monthly Rental: Rs.650 + 12% Tax 
Space:2Mbps,12GB FUP, 512kbps UL after FUP
ISP: MTNL


----------



## deepanshuchg (Mar 30, 2013)

Monthly Rental: 599 or 699 (am not sure as pay internet + landling bill together)
Space: 512 Kbps (just to say) Unlimited usage
ISP:MTNL (Delhi)




theterminator said:


> Monthly Rental: Rs. 749 + Tax (Rs. 820 approx.)
> Space: First 10GB @ 2Mbps then Unlimited @750 Kbps (No Fair Usage Policy).
> ISP: Tikona Digital Networks.



Mate where do u belong and how is tikona bb working?


----------



## Flash (Mar 30, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Oh, really? My bad then. Do you have the link?


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/broadband-dth/138028-post-your-speedtest-results.html


----------



## theterminator (Mar 30, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Mate where do u belong and how is tikona bb working?



UP East. Tikona works good. Problems faced about once or twice a month. No hassles of a landline connection. In my plan there is no FUP crap. I get the speeds mentioned in the plan.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 30, 2013)

Monthly Rental: Rs.950.00 + 12% Tax
Space: 4Mbps upto 8GB(FUP), after that 512Kbps Unlimited...(400 Calls BSNL -to- BSNL FREE).
ISP: BSNL(Kolkata Circle)


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 30, 2013)

Monthly Rental: BB Home Combo ULD 950 (I get Rs 800  after tax and subsidy 20% for govt emp)

Space
*Upto 4Mbps till 10 GB, 512 Kbps beyond 10 GB
*400 free calls 

ISP:BSNL AP


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 30, 2013)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Monthly Rental: BB Home Combo ULD 950 (I get Rs 800  after tax and subsidy 20% for govt emp)
> 
> Space
> *Upto 4Mbps till 10 GB, 512 Kbps beyond 10 GB
> ...



Is it 10GB or 8GB? Gopi,please check out the BSNL site.


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 30, 2013)

Monthly Rental: 950 (Goes to around Rs 800 after 20% subsidy)
Space: 4Mbps upto 8GB, then 512Kbps
*400 Free calls
ISP:   BSNL


----------



## Rajesh345 (Mar 30, 2013)

Monthly Rental: 750
Space:Unlimited
ISP:BSNL
SPeed 512 Kbps /60KBps


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 30, 2013)

Monthly Rental : 850
Space: ULD | FUP :- 6 Gig 
ISP: BSNL
Speed: 2 Mbps / 512 Kbps (can be considered as B$ )


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 30, 2013)

^Ae Bhai,FUP to post Karo


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 30, 2013)

^ Done


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 30, 2013)

^Ye hui na Baat!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 30, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Do you run a business?



No. I share this connection with my brother. I'm a heavy downloader and even this plan doesn't cut it for me.

My dad is has gotten a new office, and I'm thinking of getting a good connection there. I like the 8.8k 20Mbit plan from Softel Telecom , but am also considering a leased line. Will open a thread soon regarding all that.


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 30, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> No. I share this connection with my brother. I'm a heavy downloader and even this plan doesn't cut it for me.
> 
> My dad *has got a new office space*, and I'm thinking of getting a good connection there. I like the 8.8k 20Mbit plan from Softel Telecom , but am also considering a leased line. Will open a thread soon regarding all that.


Corrected!
Btw am feeling jealous.


----------



## ratul (Mar 30, 2013)

Monthly Rental: Rs. 850 (Rs. 1900 for 3 months, so ~Rs.650 per month)
Space: Unlimited @768Kbps
ISP: ANI Network


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 31, 2013)

Rental: 8000 per annum (750 PM)
Speed: Classified  (don't ask)
FUP: None/Unlimited
ISP: Bull **** Nigam Limited
Area: Uttarpara/Calcutta

Office: Same.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 31, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> Corrected!
> Btw am feeling jealous.



He purchased office space...the space is his to use as he sees fit. It's all a part of his business expansion plans 

I'm not confirming that I am getting that connection. I'm responsible for setting up the tech aspects of the place, and haven't decided on what to get for internet _mis_usage  Probably gonna set up a rig for myself over there too


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 2, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Do you run a business?



Nope. He hogs it all torrenting Anime and not letting me browse comfortably


----------



## vidhubhushan (Apr 2, 2013)

i am thinking of taking that same plan if tikona is providing stable service in lucknow



theterminator said:


> Fill the below form to share your plan.
> 
> Monthly Rental:
> Space:
> ...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 2, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Nope. He hogs it all torrenting Anime and not letting me browse comfortably



I plead innocence *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_eek.gif
Anyway, the Softel Telecom guy is coming tomorrow at 1PM to see whether the aformentioned plan can be given at the new office or not. I'm hoping that everything will go well.


----------



## sksundram (Apr 3, 2013)

Monthly Rental: Rs 1049
Space: 1.5 Mbps UL [No FUP]
ISP: Spectranet

Downtime: 4-5 hrs/month
Monthly Download Average : 140 GB
Location: Malviya Nagar, New Delhi

My rating - 7.5/10


----------



## moniker (Apr 16, 2013)

Monthly Rental: Rs. 699 + Tax (Rs. 760 approx.)
Space: First 20GB @ 2Mbps then Unlimited @512 Kbps (No Fair Usage Policy).
ISP: Tikona Digital Networks

Good only if the tikona access point is nearby.. A couple of blocks away in my case.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 24, 2013)

Monthly Rental:  1100
Bandwidth : 15Mbps
FUP: 25gb  
Post FUP: 2Mbps
ISP: BEAM 

upgraded for one month .. already paid 6 months package for 512kbps.. will continue they provide what they promise.


----------

